# Suche Posenrute mit großen Ringen



## MöhneJung (12. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin schon etwas länger auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Posenrute, am besten in 3 Meter Länge und mit einem Wurfgewicht von bis 10 oder 15 Gramm. Dabei sollten vor allem die Rutenringe nicht zu klein sein, so dass normale Gummistopper und Stopperperlen gut durchflutschen können. Mit der Rute samt Laufpose möchte ich an einer großen Talsperre auf Brassen, Rotaugen und Barsche angeln. 

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2020)

Wenn du dich von länge und wurfgewicht verabschiedest wäre eine Floatrute für dich vermutlich das richtige.


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Februar 2020)

Je nachdem, wie weit du raus musst (bin ja kein Talsperrenangler) wäre eine längere Rute möglicherweise sowieso sinnvoll für die Wurfweite.


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2020)

@Andal perfektes Eindatzspektrum für nen #7 bis #8er Fliegenblank würde ich sagen  
SeaGuide Rsolution in Größe 5 bis 6 drauf und alles ist schick


----------



## Minimax (12. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @Andal perfektes Eindatzspektrum für nen #7 bis #8er Fliegenblank würde ich sagen



Genau so etwas hatte ich mir auf nem 7er Blank gebaut, es hätte rücklblickend betrachtet ruhig ein 8er und etwas spitzenbetonterer Blank gewesen sein.
Aber wirklich toll, eine Coarserute auf so einem leichten, schlanken, eleganten Stück zu haben 

Threadopener @MöhneJung (welche grosse Talsperre mag das wohl sein, die Du beanglen willst?) Ich schliesse mich el Potto hinsichtlich der Floatrute an, und würde sogar empfehlen, eine deutlich Längere als 3,00 m zu wählen, 3,60 ist zum Angeln auf Distanz ("Grosse Talsperre") und grade auch beim Anhieb auf Distanz eigentlich die Untergrenze. Und der Anhieb auf DIstanz verlangt ebenfalls nach einer gewissen Steifigkeit und Härte.
Zum ANgeln mit der Laufpose sind natürlich größere Ringe erforderlich, aber da gerät man in eine Falle, auf die ich mir auch keinen Rat weiss: Denn je grösser die RInge und je weniger sie sind, desto leichter klebt die Nasse Schnur am Blank- und dann sorgt diese Haftung dafür, dass die Bebleiung nicht die Schnur nach unten ziehen kann, wenn sich die Montage "entfaltet"- also wären wiederum robuste Bleie und Posen notwendig. Es ist nicht leicht.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Tricast (12. Februar 2020)

Das Problem ist der normale Gummistopper und die Perle, da können die Ringe garnicht groß genug sein. 
Wenn MöhneJung sich von den normalen Gummistoppern verabschieden könnte und statt dessen auf einen kleinen Stopperknoten wechselt könnte der Fall gelöst sein da auch nicht mehr so große Ringe benötigt werden. Und wenn MöhneJung sich mal im INet ein paar Montagen für Laufposen anschaut wird er auch sehen dass die Perle nicht durch die Ringe gezogen wird.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Andal (12. Februar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> @Andal perfektes Eindatzspektrum für nen #7 bis #8er Fliegenblank würde ich sagen
> SeaGuide Rsolution in Größe 5 bis 6 drauf und alles ist schick


Ganz genau. Und grad an jener Talsperre, wo man auch gerne mal am Boot sitzt, weil die Uferplätze nicht so üppig sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Februar 2020)

Tricast schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der normale Gummistopper und die Perle, da können die Ringe garnicht groß genug sein.
> Wenn MöhneJung sich von den normalen Gummistoppern verabschieden könnte und statt dessen auf einen kleinen Stopperknoten wechselt könnte der Fall gelöst sein da auch nicht mehr so große Ringe benötigt werden. Und wenn MöhneJung sich mal im INet ein paar Montagen für Laufposen anschaut wird er auch sehen dass die Perle nicht durch die Ringe gezogen wird.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Genauso schauts aus.
Wozu auch ne Rute bis 15g WG wenn ich dann mit so groben Kellen wie Gummistoppern rumtue?
Das passt überhaupt nicht zusammen, ne feine Montage mit dünner Schnur, auf der dann so nen oller dicker Gummi rumrutscht...Schnurstopper machen dabei deutlich mehr glücklich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2020)

Sorry, jetzt erklärt mir mal warum die Perle durch die Ringe muss?


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt erklärt mir mal warum die Perle durch die Ringe muss?


Falls die Frage ernst gemeint ist? 
Das er tiefer angeln kann als die Rute lang ist! 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2020)

Ok, kannte ich bisher nicht, meine Laufposenmontagen waren bisher immer so, das der Stopper durch die Ringe geht, aber die Perle sich in  Richtung Pose bewegt, und die hab ich noch nie durch die Ringe bekommen, bin aber lernfähig


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Ok, kannte ich bisher nicht, meine Laufposenmontagen waren bisher immer so, das der Stopper durch die Ringe geht, aber die Perle sich in  Richtung Pose bewegt, und die hab ich noch nie durch die Ringe bekommen, bin aber lernfähig



Ging vom Prinzip um einen Schnurstopper die gibst halt aus Gummi ,Silikon und Fadenstopper. .....wenn man den so einstellt das er durch den Ring muss und das ganze klemmt im Ring ,kann man nicht richtig Auswerfen.
Du meinst wahrscheinlich eher die Gummiperle die man zB bei einer Grundmontage zum Schutz des Knotens und Wirbels vor das Laufblei montiert?

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2020)

Nö ich meine den Stopper auf der Hauptschur, den kannst du so klein binden das er durch jeden Ring passt, zur Not mit Zahnseide, aber die Perle davor muss durch keinen Ring.


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Nö ich meine den Stopper auf der Hauptschur, den kannst du so klein binden das er durch jeden Ring passt, zur Not mit Zahnseide, aber die Perle davor muss durch keinen Ring.


Deshalb schrieb ja hier jemand Fadenstopper ! Gummi und Silikon braucht man halt größere Ringe ! 
Ist aber auch kein Problem! Ne Posenrute ist ja dafür gemacht im Prinzip


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (18. Februar 2020)

Hast ja Recht, aber keine Posenrute, und schon gar keine Match oder Float ist dafür ausgelegt um Perlen durch die Ringe zu ziehen, ich denke wir sollten ihm in Ruhe erklären wie eine Laufmontage, auch bei kleinen Spitzenringen, aussehen kann, oder?


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht, aber keine Posenrute, und schon gar keine Match oder Float ist dafür ausgelegt um Perlen durch die Ringe zu ziehen, ich denke wir sollten ihm in Ruhe erklären wie eine Laufmontage, auch bei kleinen Spitzenringen, aussehen kann, oder?


Match nicht!  Posenruten habe ich schon die ein oder andere wo die Silikonstopper gut durchgleiten wenn sie nicht zu dick sind! 
Mit nem Fadenstopper ist man natürlich besser bedient 

LG


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

ich fische sehr gerne mit der Match und Pose, aber wenn es tiefer wird oder soll als die Match(-50cm) lang tu ich mir das mit Stopper durch Ring nicht an und nehme dann lieber was anderes zb. nee Picker o. Schwingspitze


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Februar 2020)

Sorry Leute, ich bin davon ausgegangen, das wir hier über zwei verschiedene Dinge sprechen, einmal über den Stopper und einmal über die Perle. Das sind für mich zwei verschiedene Sachen. Den Stopper bekommt man auch durch die kleinsten Ringe, wie schon geschrieben, zur Not mit Zahnseide. Die Perle davor, muss nicht durch die Ringe. Man kann also auch mit ner feinen Match, oder der etwas stärkeren Float, in größeren Tiefen fischen.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich bin davon ausgegangen, das wir hier über zwei verschiedene Dinge sprechen, einmal über den Stopper und einmal über die Perle. Das sind für mich zwei verschiedene Sachen. Den Stopper bekommt man auch durch die kleinsten Ringe, wie schon geschrieben, zur Not mit Zahnseide. Die Perle davor, muss nicht durch die Ringe. Man kann also auch mit ner feinen Match, oder der etwas stärkeren Float, in größeren Tiefen fischen.



Ich denke genau so - also Stopper(knoten) auf der Schnur und separat nochmal eine Perle - war es vom Threadersteller auch gemeint. Das ist ja die Standardmontage und er schrieb ja auch konkret von Gummistopper UND Stopperperle. Nur scheint ihm nicht bewusst zu sein, dass die freigleitende Perle garnicht durch die Ringe muss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich denke genau so - also Stopper(knoten) auf der Schnur und separat nochmal eine Perle - war es vom Threadersteller auch gemeint. Das ist ja die Standardmontage und er schrieb ja auch konkret von Gummistopper UND Stopperperle. Nur scheint ihm nicht bewusst zu sein, dass die freigleitende Perle garnicht durch die Ringe muss.


So hatte ich das auch verstanden, aber die meisten hier wohl nicht


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> So hatte ich das auch verstanden, aber die meisten hier wohl nicht



Kann ja mal passieren...Mal ne Formulierung übersehen und schon ist man auf nem falschen Dampfer


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2020)

Man kann auf Stopperperlen verzichten, wenn man solche Karabinerwirbel mit TeflonEinsatz verwendet, dann reicht ein ganz normaler Stopperknoten:








						Stonfo Waggler-Laufsystem Teflon
					

Teflon-Laufsystem für Waggler




					www.stipp-profi.de


----------



## Waller Michel (19. Februar 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Man kann auf Stopperperlen verzichten, wenn man solche Karabinerwirbel mit TeflonEinsatz verwendet, dann reicht ein ganz normaler Stopperknoten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt ! Funktioniert allerdings auch mit einer ganz normalen Laufpose im Allgemeinen. 
Aber selbst schon bei einem 5mm Ring gibt es keine Probleme in der Regel. 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (19. Februar 2020)

Wenn man mit kleinen Ringen Stopperknoten o.ä. auf der Schnur hat rupft das beim Werfen einfach. Isso!

Mit leichten Montagen kann das schon mal Wurfweite und oder Nerven kosten. Is auch so! Größere Ringe sind da garantiert kein Schaden und sie beeinflussen nichts negativ.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man mit kleinen Ringen Stopperknoten o.ä. auf der Schnur hat rupft das beim Werfen einfach. Isso!


Das isso haste Recht, mich stört es aber nicht, hab ich ja bei ner Schlagschnur auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (19. Februar 2020)

Und wenn ich bei meiner Match mit ner 0.18er Hauptschur einen Fadenstopper mit ungewachster Zahnseide binde, dann ist das rupfen kaum zu spüren und geht auch mit nem 6 Gramm Waggler nicht auf die Wurfweite


----------



## Ukel (20. Februar 2020)

Wenn man einen Teflon-Wirbel nutzt, reicht ein Stopperknoten aus 16er-Mono, den hört man zwar beim Auswerfen durch die Ringe „rattern“, beeinflusst aber nicht die Wurfweite, zumal man mit Laufposen in der Regel nicht mit sehr leichten Montagen angelt, eher ab 4 gr aufwärts.

Allerdings finde ich es wenig sinnreich, hier weiter zu diskutieren, da der Threaderöffner sich offensichtlich nicht weiter beteiligt, schließlich wollte *der* ja Tipps haben. Für bessere Tipps fehlen ein paar Infos für Tiefe, Angelentfernung usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (20. Februar 2020)

Joh, das sehe ich ähnlich, wobei natürlich meine 0.18er Mono ein Extrembeispiel war. Ist nicht die normale Montage bei ner Match, aber wie gesagt, geht, und das rattern hält sich in Grenzen. Ob wir hier Diskutieren, obwohl der Fragesteller gar nicht mehr dabei ist? Ja, das ist in einem Forum immer eine angebrachte Frage. Meistens verselbständigt sich ja jede Diskussion, da man (ich) ja auch zu den gegebenen Antworten schreiben. Und ich gebe dir absolut Recht, das sollte man (ich) generell überdenken. Manchmal kommt die Antwort zu schnell, manchmal wurde die Frage gar nicht richtig gelesen, oder von jedem anders verstanden. Also, auf zu einem anderen Umgang mit Fragen, den Antworten und dem Umgang Miteinander


----------



## ae71 (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo also ich kann dem Threaderöffner verstehen, ich angle mit der Matchrute  mit 0,14mm Mono und 2g Waggler, und da stört es mich tierisch, es kotzt mich an, es regt mich auf, wenn meine Stopper ob Fadenstopper oder Gummistopper der kleinste in xs trotzdem mir meine gewünschte Wurfweite vermießt und ich 3 mal auswerfen muß um die Kante zu erwischen. Deshalb hatte auch ich mir Floatruten gekauft aber die sind nicht so toll, wie eine Matchrute.
Ich habe Matchruten sogar mit 0,1 Mono schon gefischt mit 1g Schwimmer, die fliegen so ca 20m weit, bei tiefen von 2-3m kein Problem aber wehe du mußt in 6-8m tiefe angeln dann brauchst du eine Matchrute mit großen Ringen und gefunden habe ich die auch noch nicht. Deshalb habe ich mir Floatruten besorgt, ist zwar dann  fischbar aber eben auch nicht perfekt, weil so ein 10cm Rotauge naja macht auch kein Spaß im Drill.


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

Das Problem besteht ja vom Prinzip bei uns allen !
Viel mehr als einen dünnen Fadenstopper verwenden oder halt ne Posenrute mit etwas größeren Ringen kann man da nicht machen! 
Sobald man tiefer möchte als Rutenlänge steht man unweigerlich vor dem Problem! 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das Silikonstopper da ein ganz klein wenig besser sind als Gummistopper ! Fadenstopper aus Zahbseide verursachen da aber noch den geringsten Widerstand beim Auswerfen! 
Ich hab mir mal ein Röhrchen ( abgesägter Filzstifft )gemacht und welche vorgebunden , ist praktischer am Wasser  .

LG Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Februar 2020)

Wie Michael schon andeutet: Echte Matchruten sind eben nicht für Gummi- oder Silikonstipoer gedacht, sondern nur für feine(!) Stopperknoten. Und bei tiefen von 7-8m angelt man gewöhnlich auch nicht mit 2g-Posen, sondern mit deutlich schwereren Gewichten, wodurch die Weite mit entsprechendem Stopperknoten dann auch kein Problem mehr ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. Februar 2020)

Hab ich ja schon mal geschrieben, auch wenn ich bei meiner Match mal ne 0.18er Mono aufziehe, (falsche Rolle, oder Ersatzspule eingepackt) dann geht das mit Zahnseide immer noch prima. Mit normalerweise 0.16 oder 0.14 gibts dann gar kein Problem. Da Tiefen von 8 Metern normalerweise nicht direkt am Ufer sind, werfe ich auch nicht mit kleinen Posen, 6 Gramm Waggler sind dann Minimum, ansonsten Floatrute und Waggler ab 8 Gramm aufwärts


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Wie Michael schon andeutet: Echte Matchruten sind eben nicht für Gummi- oder Silikonstipoer gedacht, sondern nur für feine(!) Stopperknoten. Und bei tiefen von 7-8m angelt man gewöhnlich auch nicht mit 2g-Posen, sondern mit deutlich schwereren Gewichten, wodurch die Weite mit entsprechendem Stopperknoten dann auch kein Problem mehr ist.


Absolut !
Bei mir geht's dann auch ab 4 Gramm aufwärts !
Wenn es um weite geht kommen sogar viel schwerere vorgebleite Waggler zum Einsatz!  Das hat der leichten Fischerei bei mir nie einen Abbruch getan!
Vorrausgesetzt natürlich gescheit austariert .

LG Michael


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Februar 2020)

Ich würde lieber auf größere Fische angeln als zu erwarten dass ein Rotaugenkind spass machen muss. Und ich frage mich womit man fischen muss, damit so ein Fischchen spass macht, mit Match und Centrepin mit 14er Schnur macht es das jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2020)

Wenn man schon j.w. draußen in 8 m Tiefe fischt, warum tut man das dann nicht gleich mit einer Grundmontage? Nach dem ollen Pythagoras hätte man dann auch gleich weniger Schnur im Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nach dem ollen Pythagoras hätte man dann auch gleich weniger Schnur im Wasser.


Jo, isso!


----------



## Ukel (26. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man schon j.w. draußen in 8 m Tiefe fischt, warum tut man das dann nicht gleich mit einer Grundmontage? Nach dem ollen Pythagoras hätte man dann auch gleich weniger Schnur im Wasser.


Entweder, weil es Spaß macht, mal mit der Matche so zu angeln oder weil die Fische darauf besser fangbar sind. So z.b. In einem See bei uns, wo eigentlich den ganzen Winter  durch die Rotaugen beißen, aber den Köder auf Grund verschmähen oder viele Fehlbisse produzieren. In diesem Fall kann die Matchrute dann durchaus mehr Fische bringen. Habe ich übrigens in mein Repertoire übernommen, mit der Feederrute punktgenau anfüttern  und dann mit der Matchrute ernten


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Februar 2020)

A Quadrat plus B Quadrat Gleich C Quadrat aber die Wurzel aus C Quadrat zieht dann die Matchrute oder so ähnlich  

Ihr habt aber beide Recht 
Einmal liegt es natürlich nahe dann mit einer Grundmontage zu fischen oder auch ne Methodefeeder oder so! 
Auf der anderen Seite, mit keiner Rute kann man feiner fischen als mit ner Match 
Bei schwirigen Beissverhältnissen kann es den entscheidenden Vorteil bringen! 

Meine Meinung ist, beide Methode haben ihre Daseins Berechtigung in unserem Fall 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. Februar 2020)

@ Ukel...Naja, das kommt dann auch auf dein Futter an? Wenn du mit dem Futterkorb dein Grundfutter legst, dann sind auch die Rotaugen am Grund, oder knapp darüber, wenn du mit der Schleuder füttert, geht auch punktgenau, dann kannst du den Futterball so aufbauen das er sich schon beim Absinken so auflöst, das er eine Spur legt und die Fische auch ins Mittelwasser lockt. Das geht natürlich auch mit Feederfutter, aber das muss sich dann am Grund lösen und auftreiben. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, mit der Match Macht es doch noch am meisten Spass, mit der Float, für mich die beste Alternative für Weite und Tiefe, und eben auch für kleine Karpfen und ordentliche Schleien


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2020)

Nur um keine Kakophonien aufkommen zu lassen. Die dreieinhalb Meter bis zur Rutenspitze sehe ich noch gut. Aber bei feinen Posenantennen, weit draußen auf dem bewegten Wasser beisst es einfach aus. Nicht zu Letzt deswegen bin ich so ein vehementer Grundangler.


----------



## Ukel (26. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> @ Ukel...Naja, das kommt dann auch auf dein Futter an? Wenn du mit dem Futterkorb dein Grundfutter legst, dann sind auch die Rotaugen am Grund, oder knapp darüber, wenn du mit der Schleuder füttert, geht auch punktgenau, dann kannst du den Futterball so aufbauen das er sich schon beim Absinken so auflöst, das er eine Spur legt und die Fische auch ins Mittelwasser lockt. Das geht natürlich auch mit Feederfutter, aber das muss sich dann am Grund lösen und auftreiben. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, mit der Match Macht es doch noch am meisten Spass, mit der Float, für mich die beste Alternative für Weite und Tiefe, und eben auch für kleine Karpfen und ordentliche Schleien


Arjey, im Winter kommen die Fische in diesem See nicht ins Mittelwasser, die bleiben unten bei 8-10 m nah am Grund. Und da ich es mehrmals erlebt habe, dass sie dann zwar nicht auf Feederrute, aber auf Matchrute gehen, den Köder wenige cm über oder auf Grund angeboten, nutze ich es so, hat sich diverse Male  bewährt. Und bei 25-30 m Entfernung fütterst du mit der Schleuder sicherlich nicht so genau wie ich mit der Feederrute. Natürlich nehme ich dafür kein Futter, das am Boden klebt, sondern aktiv ist. Das sind halt spezielle Winterbedingungen dort, in der warmen Jahreszeit sieht es dann wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Ukel (26. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nur um keine Kakophonien aufkommen zu lassen. Die dreieinhalb Meter bis zur Rutenspitze sehe ich noch gut. Aber bei feinen Posenantennen, weit draußen auf dem bewegten Wasser beisst es einfach aus. Nicht zu Letzt deswegen bin ich so ein vehementer Grundangler.


Würde ich dann auch so machen


----------



## ae71 (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo, also bei mir an dem See ist es wie bei Ukel, habe eine Feederrute nebendran und da beisst nix. Aber mit der Match/Float da beißt es knapp über Grund.
Und ich habe schon mit  einer Float mit 4g Waggler und eine Match mit 2g parallel gefischt. Und ich habe den Waggler wirklich gut austariert und kaum bisse bekommen und die Match einen nach dem anderen.  Deshalb fische ich auch mit 2 g Tragenden Wagglern, das brachte etwas mehr Erfolg.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Februar 2020)

Richtig! 
Unter schwierigen Bedingungen kann die Match auf jeden Fall punkten ! Feedern ist toll aber nicht zwangsläufig die erfolgreichere Methode! 

LG Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich Ukel richtig verstanden habe, dann füttert er mit der Feeder und fischt mit der Match. Das macht auch Sinn, wenn er für sich damit punktgenauer füttern kann. Er verwendet auftreibendes, aktives Futter und fischt dann darüber. Das geht mit einer Match, aber eben auch mit einer Grundmontage mit aufreibenden Köder. Das bei einer Match und bei einer Float grosse Unterschiede beim Beissverhalten, oder bei der Anzahl der Bisse grosse Unterschiede sein sollen erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht. Gleicher Platz, sauber austariert und gleicher Köder...woran sollte Fisch merken ob du einen 6 Gramm Waggler oder eine zwei Gramm Pose verwendest? Bei der Float hast du nur etwas mehr Reserve, falls doch mal was größeres beisst. Ist meine Meinung und auch meine Erfahrung. Aber jeder sollte immer so arbeiten wie es ihm am meisten Spass macht und entsprechend Erfolg bringt. Um aber wieder auf die Frage zurückzukommen, wenn man unbedingt mit Laufpose bei der beschriebenen Situation angeln möchte, dann käme auch eine leichte Karpfenrute in Frage, mit entsprechend passender Pose oder Waggler.
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Fisch merken ob du einen 6 Gramm Waggler oder eine zwei Gramm Pose verwendest?



Der Fisch muss allerdings auch die Masse (Pose+Blei) erstmal in Bewegung setzen, das braucht auch etwas Kraft bzw erzeugt einen leichten Widerstand. Je heftiger der Biss bzw. Je schneller Pose und Blei runtergezogen werden, desto stärker der Widerstand.

Wie stark der Fisch diesen Unterschied spürt weiß ich nicht, aber da ist der Unterschied auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Grau ist alle Theorie!

Wenn ich mir den Trööt so durchlese, frage ich mich immer mehr, wie wir es vor 40 Jahren und noch weiter zurück, überhaupt schafften, jemals auch nur einen einzigen Fisch zu erbeuten!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

@Andal damals waren die Fische noch nicht so schlau


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> @Andal damals waren die Fische noch nicht so schlau


Ja genau. Die haben heute alle mindestens einen Bachelor!


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ja genau. Die haben heute alle mindestens einen Bachelor!


...mimm nur die Bach-elorforelle. Da hat's gleich den Artnamen beinflusst!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Und bevor wir jetzt hier wirklich in graue Therorie Theorie verfallen, erspare ich mir die Erklärung warum ein 6 Gramm Waggler genauso leicht absinkt wie eine 2 Gramm Pose. Geht angeln und habt Spaß


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Und bevor wir jetzt hier wirklich in graue Therorie Theorie verfallen, erspare ich mir die Erklärung warum ein 6 Gramm Waggler nicht genauso leicht absinkt heruntergezogen werden kann wie eine 2 Gramm Pose. Geht angeln und habt Spaß



F = m • a


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Btw... wird eine maximal leichte Pose immer weniger Widerstand geben, als eine deutlich schwerere - und wenn die noch so penibel ausgebleit wurde. Aber egal...!


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Btw... wird eine maximal leichte Pose immer weniger Widerstand geben, als eine deutlich schwerere - und wenn die noch so penibel ausgebleit wurde. Aber egal...!



Genau so ist das


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Ihr vergesst, das wir hier nur über den Auftrieb der gesamten Montage sprechen, der wurde durch die unterschiedlich schweren Gewichte ausgeglichen. Andal hat insofern recht, das wir die Form der Pose berücksichtigen müssen und die kann man bei der heutigen Form der Waggler fast vernachlässigen, aber ja, er ist da. Und hier ging es darum, das die Fische an der Match beißen, an der Float aber nicht. Wenn erst gar kein Biss kommt liegt das nicht an den unterschiedlichen Posen. Wenn die Fische nach dem Biss die eine Montage wieder ausspucken, dann muss man sich Gedanken machen ob der Widerstand für den Fisch zu groß ist. Aber solche Diskussionen laufen immer ins Leere. Wie gesagt, es ging um eine Posenrute mit großen Ringen


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Du vergisst die Massebeschleunigung. Aber früher gabs das auch nicht, da bissen die Schleien (ohne Studienabschluss) auch auf derbe Proppen, oder halt eine Etage tiefer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Wer möchte darf sich gerne hier informieren. Die Massenbeschleunigung hat in flüssigen und gasförmigen Medien keine Bedeutung








						Die Wirkungsweise der Auftriebskraft - Formel & Berechnung
					

Du suchst eine einfache Erklärung über die Mechanismen der Auftriebskraft in Flüssigkeiten oder Gasen? Dann bist du hier genau richtig.




					www.studienkreis.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Und ich glaube ich hab damals in der VHS einen Fisch gesehen, könnte also durchaus sein das die Biester uns mittlerweile veralbern


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

Fische sind von Haus aus von böswilliger Natur.

Wann beissen sie denn? Wenn du zu hinterlistigen Zwecken ins Buschwerk ausgetreten bist und die Buchse auf halb acht hängt, oder wenn die Brotzeit ansteht und du garantiert keine Hand frei hast!


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2020)

In deinem verlinkten Video geht's um Auftriebskraft, nicht um Massebeschleunigung. Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.

Massebeschleunigung hat IMMER einen Einfluss, wenn ein ruhendes Objekt wie die Pose in Bewegung versetzt wird, (physikalisch: beschleunigt wird). Für die Beschleunigung muss der Fisch eine gewisse Kraft einsetzen, die proportional von der beschleunigten Masse abhängt. Diese Kraft spürt er als Widerstand.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Dadurch, das wir die Auftriebskraft der unterschiedlichen Posen durch die Gewichte der Montagen gleichgesetzt haben, ist die Kraft die benötigt wird um sie zum Absinken zu bringen nahezu identisch. Die Form der Pose und das Volumen das verdrängt werden muss mal vernachlässigt. Aber wie gesagt, das war mein letzter Beitrag dazu. Posenrute mit großen Ringen war das Thema


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wann beissen sie denn? Wenn du zu hinterlistigen Zwecken ins Buschwerk ausgetreten bist und die Buchse auf halb acht hängt, oder wenn die Brotzeit ansteht und du garantiert keine Hand frei hast!


Passiert dir das auch immer?


----------



## Andal (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Passiert dir das auch immer?


Oft, zu oft. Aber man kann es leider nicht provozieren. Scheinscheissen, oder vorgetäuschte Mahlzeiten schlagen fehl.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Scheinscheissen, oder vorgetäuschte Mahlzeiten schlagen fehl.


Ich sag ja, wenn ich nicht fange sind es immer die zu schlauen Fische


----------



## Tobias85 (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Dadurch, das wir die Auftriebskraft der unterschiedlichen Posen durch die Gewichte der Montagen gleichgesetzt haben, ist die Kraft die benötigt wird um sie zum Absinken zu bringen nahezu identisch.



Das gleicht die Auftriebskraft an, das bestreitet ja auch niemand. Aber die Massenbeschleunigung hat damit weiterhin nichts zu tun. Die ist IMMER vorhanden, hängt NUR von der Masse ab, die in Bewegung gesetzt wird, und kann nicht verändert pder angeglichen werden.

Aber ich lass es jetzt auch, für sowas hab nicht Physik studiert...diejenigen, die das hier mal lesen werden und es nachvollziehen wollen, werden es schon verstehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (28. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Scheinscheissen, oder vorgetäuschte Mahlzeiten schlagen fehl.


Du Andal, wenn die Scheinscheissen erkennen, glaubst du die sehen auch,  ob wir mit einer Rute mit großen Ringen fischen?


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In deinem verlinkten Video geht's um Auftriebskraft, nicht um Massebeschleunigung. Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.
> 
> Massebeschleunigung hat IMMER einen Einfluss, wenn ein ruhendes Objekt wie die Pose in Bewegung versetzt wird, (physikalisch: beschleunigt wird). Für die Beschleunigung muss der Fisch eine gewisse Kraft einsetzen, die proportional von der beschleunigten Masse abhängt. Diese Kraft spürt er als Widerstand.


Ich verstehe kein Wort aber ich vertraue dir und du hast mich überzeugt


----------



## Ukel (28. Februar 2020)

arjey schrieb:


> Wenn ich Ukel richtig verstanden habe, dann füttert er mit der Feeder und fischt mit der Match. Das macht auch Sinn, wenn er für sich damit punktgenauer füttern kann. Er verwendet auftreibendes, aktives Futter und fischt dann darüber. Das geht mit einer Match, aber eben auch mit einer Grundmontage mit aufreibenden Köder. Das bei einer Match und bei einer Float grosse Unterschiede beim Beissverhalten, oder bei der Anzahl der Bisse grosse Unterschiede sein sollen erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht. Gleicher Platz, sauber austariert und gleicher Köder...woran sollte Fisch merken ob du einen 6 Gramm Waggler oder eine zwei Gramm Pose verwendest? Bei der Float hast du nur etwas mehr Reserve, falls doch mal was größeres beisst. Ist meine Meinung und auch meine Erfahrung. Aber jeder sollte immer so arbeiten wie es ihm am meisten Spass macht und entsprechend Erfolg bringt. Um aber wieder auf die Frage zurückzukommen, wenn man unbedingt mit Laufpose bei der beschriebenen Situation angeln möchte, dann käme auch eine leichte Karpfenrute in Frage, mit entsprechend passender Pose oder Waggler.
> Gruss Reinhard


Mit der Matchrute ergibt sich eine wesentlich bessere Bissausbeute, kaum Fehlbisse, dagegen selbst an leichter Feeder- oder Pickerrute (0,25 oz) gibt es viel mehr Fehlbisse, Rotaugen im Winter halt, die beißen dann oft sehr spitz, oder was sie auch gern machen, probieren zwar den Köder, aber es gibt keine Bissanzeige, weil sie sich nicht vom Fleck bewegen. An der Matchrute ist die Bissanzeige meistens deutlicher und der Fisch sitzt. Was noch hinzukommt, wenn Wind vorhanden ist, kann man die Montage langsam über den Futterplatz treiben lassen, was die Fische u. U. zusätzlich reizt und die Pose untergeht, weil der Fisch die Maden nur festhält und nicht abzieht. 
Ob ein auftreibender Köder etwas bringt, habe ich noch nicht probiert, habe es auch nicht vor, denn die Fische stehen grundnah, hatte ich schon darauf hingewiesen, lassen sich mit der Matche halt oft besser fangen.
Und nun ist das Thema für mich durch, habe genug  über diesen unseren See und seine Rotaugen im Winter geschrieben


----------



## Ukel (28. Februar 2020)

Ok, als letztes noch etwas zu den Posen. Ich denke, dass es schon einen Unterschied macht, ob ein Fisch auf eine 6 gr-Montage oder eine 1gr-Montage beißt, auch wenn beide gleich gut austariert sind. Bei der schwereren Pose muss der Fisch nämlich insgesamt mehr Masse in Bewegung setzen, was etwas mehr Widerstand bedeutet. An sensiblen Tagen bestimmt ein Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> In deinem verlinkten Video geht's um Auftriebskraft, nicht um Massebeschleunigung. Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.
> 
> Massebeschleunigung hat IMMER einen Einfluss, wenn ein ruhendes Objekt wie die Pose in Bewegung versetzt wird, (physikalisch: beschleunigt wird). Für die Beschleunigung muss der Fisch eine gewisse Kraft einsetzen, die proportional von der beschleunigten Masse abhängt. Diese Kraft spürt er als Widerstand.


ja und dann kommen noch Faktoren wie Lufttemperatur, Luftdruck, Wind, Wassertemperatur usw hinzu.
kann gar nicht glauben das ich schon Fische auf Pose gefangen habe, ich bin ein Genie und wusste es nicht einmal  
bin dafür das sowas wie Berechnungen der Massebeschleunigung einer Pose an Hand ihrer form farbe usw als fragen für den Fischereischein in den Prüfungen mit aufgenommen werden sollten


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. Februar 2020)

Ob der Fisch hakt oder auch nicht liegt bei mir meistens an der Massenträgheit meiner körperlichen Statur


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ja und dann kommen noch Faktoren wie Lufttemperatur, Luftdruck, Wind, Wassertemperatur usw hinzu.
> kann gar nicht glauben das ich schon Fische auf Pose gefangen habe, ich bin ein Genie und wusste es nicht einmal
> bin dafür das sowas wie Berechnungen der Massebeschleunigung einer Pose an Hand ihrer form farbe usw als fragen für den Fischereischein in den Prüfungen mit aufgenommen werden sollten



Schätzelein, welchem qualitativen Mehrwert bringt dein Beitrag zu dem Thema?

Hat irgendjemand nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man mit schwereren Posen keine Fische fangen würde? Nein...

Aber für Profi-Stipper, Wettbewerbsangler und solche die das mal werden wollen ist es wichtig, sowas zu wissen, denn da kommt es eben manchmal auf das letzte Prozent an, das an der Montage verbessert wurde.

Da die inhaltlichen Fragen diesbezüglich hinreichend erläutert wurden und offenbar nurnoch schnippische Komentare ohne weiterführenden Wert folgen nehme ich nun meinen Hut und verabschiede mich aus dieser Diskussion


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> nehme ich nun meinen Hut und verabschiede mich aus dieser Diskussion


Nun mal nicht beleidigt sein, ich hab dir geschrieben, das so einie Diskussion hier ins leere läuft, spätestens da hättest du aussteigen sollen. Wir sind hier in einem Forum  und da müssen wir Beide auch mit Sarkasmus leben. Wir lesen uns aber sicher mal in einem anderen Thread und dort können wir dann dazu beitragen, das es beim Thema bleibt 
Gruss Reinhard


----------



## Tobias85 (29. Februar 2020)

Eben, wenn nurnoch solche Bemerkungen kommen wie eben von Thomas, die mit dem Thema sachlich nichts mehr zu tun haben, dann löuft die Diskussion ins Leere und darum(!) ziehe ich mich hier zurück


----------



## Waller Michel (29. Februar 2020)

Bei einer Diskussion wo es auf die Fachkenntnisse drauf ankommt ist ein Austausch immer recht kompliziert da die Diskussionspartner naturgemäß unterschiedlich qualifiziert sind in den einzelnen Fachbereichen .
Viele beziehen ihr Wissen auch aus Foren wie hier, das macht die Situation nicht besser, weil der Lernede nicht 100% abschätzen kann was richtig ist und was nicht  .
Auch wenn es um Physik oder ähnliches geht;  ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen,  sind die Voraussetzungen sehr unterschiedlich! 

LG Michael


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Februar 2020)

Ihr habt euch jetzt 17 Tage richtig Mühe gegeben, alle Vor- und Nachteile von Stopper, Knoten, Perlen etcetc. auf den Bildschirm zu kriegen, Und der TE ist seit 15 Tagen nicht mehr gesehen worden, das ist doch eigentlich viel ärgerlicher. Auf jeden Fall waren eure Äußerungen sehr interessant, weil man auch nach vielen Jahren noch was Interessantes erfahren kann.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Februar 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Schätzelein, welchem qualitativen Mehrwert bringt dein Beitrag zu dem Thema?
> 
> Hat irgendjemand nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man mit schwereren Posen keine Fische fangen würde? Nein...
> 
> ...


qualitativen Mehrwert? hat meine aussage überhaupt kein, was ich damit eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist das es hier einfach nur ums angeln geht und nicht um den bau einer Rakete


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. Februar 2020)

Moin Zusammen, ich denke, dass in allen Foren gewisse Threads ein Eigenleben entwickeln. Hier im Anglerboard sollten wir darauf achten das wir (ich) "nahe" am Thema diskutieren. Trotzdem lässt es sich oft nicht vermeiden das es "speziell technisch" wird. Wichtig ist dann ruhig und sachlich zu bleiben. Emotionen weil ich mich in meiner Meinung nicht bestätigt sehe, sind dann nicht angebracht. Meinungsverschiedenheiten über unterschiedliche Ansichten können dann doch ganz leicht hochkochen und sollten in den privaten Bereich verlagert werden. Es ist immer schwierig zu beurteilen, wer nun jeweils mitliest, nichts schreibt, aber wirklich Interesse hat, genauso ist es kaum Möglich zu sehen wer sich gelangweilt oder genervt fühlt und eigentlich andere Informationen in einer Diskussion erwartet. Daher.....Forum bleibt schwierig, kann aber funktionieren. Mir macht es Spaß und ich weiss wann ich die Klappe halten sollte. Das funktioniert "meistens" Liebe Grüße, verbunden mit der Hoffnung auf besseres "Wetter"


----------

